

Apple Confirms the Approach of the iCloud - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/05/31/apple-confirms-the-approach-of-the-icloud/

======
phlux
It was confirmed recently that apple bought 12 petabytes of isilon storage.

Assuming the offering of ~3GB per cloud user, that is enough for up to 4
million accounts.

Given that their DC is 400,000 SF -- and the aerial view suggests at least two
zones, it is pretty clear what and how they are offering this.

What would be interesting is if this offering is just integrated into iTunes
and the new OS -- as would make sense.

If you have an iTunes account, you jsut have 3gb storage that now comes with
it.

Accessible from any apple device you own - like your iPad and iPhone - your
content is seamlessly accessible across three platforms + the web.

Obvious play.

